# PC for Animation and HD video editing



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

Hello guys! I am planning to build a PC on which I can create highly realistic 3DS Max renders, edit HD videos on Vegas Pro in 5.1 channel sound system and watch the same on my HD LCD TV. It's basically a studio cum entertainment hub plan. I also want two displays as my purpose is made easy with Split/Dual Screen system. So a budget LED display is needed. All I need is suggestions for components that fulfil my purpose. I don't want a workstation, but only satisfactorily fast render times. So my budget is Rupees 40000 ($800). And I have read that the nVidia Quadro GPUs are certified by Autodesk for 3DS Max. So I am confused whether to choose a GeForce GPU or the professional workstation Quadro GPU. Please help.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

Consider Getting a Good AMD GPU instead of Quadro GPU because it will allow proper handling of multiple Displays alongwith Proper Playback on Your HD TV.Plus you will be able to game well on it too.
One more thing opt for AMD GPU because they are several times faster than Nvidia GPU in Viewports of 3D Apps like 3DSmax/Maya etc.
Polycount Forum - View Single Post - Slow viewports In Maya with new nvidia card !


Take a look at this thread as well.:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/154287-need-gpu-psu-13000rs.html


----------



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

I won't be going for SLI or CrossFireX. So which brand and category to choose for the GPU is done. But as the HD 6850 alone would cost around 10k, would the remaining 30k be enough for other components? Or will I be satisfied even at a lower price than my budget?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2012)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html 
Read this and fill the template.


----------



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

*Planning to assemble a PC for animation and video editing*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'officework' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: My purpose is to setup an entertainment hub which I can use for animation, HD video editing and games. The main applications I will use are Autodesk 3DS Max, Avid Media Composer, Sony Vegas Pro, Sound Forge, After Effects, Nuke, Photoshop. The games I will play are Need For Speed series, Counter Strike series, Prince of Persia series.

2. What is your overall budget?If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: My budget is 40000 Rupees to a maximum stretch.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Home Premium

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes I will buy TWO monitors. One of 17"/1280x768 and second of 18.5"/1366x768.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: After two months from now.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes I have built a desktop before.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open tobuying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Nagpur. Yes it would be better to buy locally. But online shops are far more better.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: A motherboard with Realtek 5.1 sound is required.


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Planning to assemble a PC for animation and video editing*

^^Don't create multiple threads for the same purpose, it won't help.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Planning to assemble a PC for animation and video editing*

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9K
ASUS M5A88-M @ 5.4K
Transcend 4 GB @1k
WD Blue 500 GB @ 4.3K
Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.2K
Asus DVD Writer @ 1K
CM Elite 310 @ 1.65K
APC 600VA @ 2K
HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15K
Thats All!!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2012)

Merging the threads.


----------



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Planning to assemble a PC for animation and video editing*



RiGOD said:


> ^^Don't create multiple threads for the same purpose, it won't help.



Sorry! I am still not familiar with the forum. Will keep track of it next time.



pratyush997 said:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9K
> ASUS M5A88-M @ 5.4K
> Transcend 4 GB @1k
> WD Blue 500 GB @ 4.3K
> ...



It's really a great config. But leaves nothing for the monitors and the desktop combo. Do I really need that jumbo 15k GPU?


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

^^
you can opt for a cheaper GPU like 6850 and increase the ram to 8gb or so.
That will prove helpful in apps like 3dsmax/maya while rendering and model manipulation.


----------



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

Still I will run out money for the displays. Please make sure we talk under 40000 rupees. And I don't want the top notch or near to it performance. As I have already mentioned I will be happy with satisfactorily fast or "Feels like Fast" renders.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 7, 2012)

Rs 40k is insufficient for two monitors and gaming and hd video editing.


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

FX 8120 @ 9.4K
ASUS M5A88-M @ 5.4K
RAM 4GBx2 @2k *EDIT:*More Ram added for rendering.
WD Blue 500 GB @ 4.3K
Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.2K
Asus DVD Writer @ 1K
CM Elite 310 @ 1.65K
APC 600VA @ 2K
DELL E Series E1912H 1366x768 5.2k x2
MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @6k

Total 44.xK
Lowest possible

If you are planning to overclock consider adding more funds.
Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 @6600 will add rs.1200 more to your budget
also a good cooler Coolermaster Evo 212 2000
that is 3.2k more

totals to 48.7k

Also shops in Nagpur are outright Pathetic.
The same config in Nagpur will cost a good 5-6 thousand, and that is after you can find the parts mentioned here.
Buying online is your only option, or buy from some other city.


----------



## TechPlex (May 7, 2012)

That 43k config seems interesting. How about the new Bulldozer FX 8150 processor


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

You can't go wrong with both 1090T or 8120, cause Intel rig is simply not possible in  this budget, also those Physical extra cores will have some benefit for sure.

*EDIT:*

Change that 1090T to FX8120, good at rendering at a performance very near to i5-2500k
Those extra cores give it a benefit.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

Omi said:


> LG 20" LED 2041 1600x900 @6k
> DELL E Series E1912H 1366x768 5.2k
> MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @6k
> 
> .





OP Wants a Multi-Monitor Setup and you are suggesting him to distinct LG/Dell Monitors with resolutions nowhere close to each other.
*For A Multi-Monitor Setup it is highly recommended that both/all monitors should be identical and should run on same native resolutions.*
@OP.Whatever Monitor you are considering try to get both/all your monitor to be the same.


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

> For A Multi-Monitor Setup it is higlhy recommended that both/all monitors should be identical and should run on same native resolutions.



Noted and Edited the config accordingly.
Actually OP asked for different monitors of different sizes and res,
so I suggested accordingly.
Rest Rig is fine I guess according to the budget


----------



## TechPlex (May 8, 2012)

Yes that seems the best now. I will need to have atleast 50k as the budget. Thank you guys I have got the right deal now. Adding more 10K to the budget!  Will continue the thread after I am done with assembling the PC.

Ok now I am confused from where should I get those online. Flipkart? It will save me from shipping charges. Or from the websites of the manufacturers.


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

^^
Consider buying it from Flipkart.


----------



## TechPlex (May 8, 2012)

Yes! I too prefer the same.


----------

